# Locusts Jumping Query



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

How high do locusts jump? I need to rehouse mine as it's a complete pain trying to get them out of their current tub without losing 20 in the process.


----------



## Cali2304 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the same problem mate, open the lid n there jumping al over the room


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Buy a pair of tights, and stick them over the box. Cut the feet off and stick your arms down the legs and get them out that way! Problem solved!


----------



## miss_honey (Apr 13, 2008)

That is genius


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish I could say it was my idea, but it's really not! Does work a charm! Plus, if any get into the tights, you can just tie the legs together until they make there way back into the box!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a great idea! Cheers mate!


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

No worries!


----------

